# Browning 10/71



## StanT (Jul 10, 2019)

I have an never fired Browning 10/71 year N71 lefted for me after my dad passed. Debating if I should sell it or keep it and shoot it? Love the pistol but don't want to keep it and not fire it and cause the value to drop. Any thoughts


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It was an European factory's attempt at conforming to a really stupid US law, so that they could sell us their pistols.
As such, it's too big and "lumpy" to be useful for self-defense, and not appropriate for target-shooting competition because of the cartridge it uses.
I'm addicted to "practicality" above all else, so if it were mine, I'd sell it at auction as quickly as I could. You'd probably realize twice the cash for it at auction, than you would from selling it to, or on consignment at, a local gun store.


----------



## StanT (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you Steve. Great information


----------



## dampoo (Feb 6, 2010)

Never get rid of a Dad gun. You will regret it. Keep it for the memories. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

